# Pigeon Planner - Free pigeon software



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

Pigeon Planner is a free and open-source pigeon database program.
Keep track of all your pigeons with their details such as name, colour, sex, image, etc.
The program will calculate the pedigree and relatives. You can also add results for your pigeons.

See the website for Windows and Linux packages.
http://www.pigeonplanner.com


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

Little bump .

Today, I released a new version, with an improved result system.

There is also a new website. Check it out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The windows file is corrupted, won't allow downloading.


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

No problems here on different systems. Please check your anti-virus, firewall and browser settings. Probably one of them won't allow you to download an exe-file.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a mac user, but will try it out on my son's PC laptop. Thanks.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

*Testing*

I use Hawkeye but I'm willing to test anything new. It seems you can add entries but you cant edit the entries after you add them in...


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

calzephyr: It is a bit hard to let it work native on Mac OS X. I still need to put some work into it.

pigeonnewb: What do you mean, which entries? If you add a pigeon, you can edit it afterwards, check the "Edit" button on the toolbar.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Timo said:


> calzephyr: It is a bit hard to let it work native on Mac OS X. I still need to put some work into it.
> 
> pigeonnewb: What do you mean, which entries? If you add a pigeon, you can edit it afterwards, check the "Edit" button on the toolbar.


I would enter a pigeon. try to edit the info.. Say. add a comment. i would try to save it again and it would send me to the logfile viewer. I'll send you the file to your e-mail.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

I got it to work but if you push save you cant go in and edit it once you push save the second time this thing pops up and says if there are any problems email some person.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

lance_harmon said:


> I got it to work but if you push save you cant go in and edit it once you push save the second time this thing pops up and says if there are any problems email some person.


Yea, thats the same thing im having. I e-mailed him my log.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

ok i hope it gets fixed i kinda like it.


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry, you guys are right. This only happens in one particular case, so I missed it. I will try to fix it right now!


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it fixed?


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

New version is uploading right now. I don't know how fast it will be available, so maybe you should wat a couple of minutes.

It also has the same version number, it was a quick-fix, so just get the 0.7.0 version again.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

perfect works good now thanks


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you . Glad to hear it, I hope it is useful for some people here.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great! Thanks


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks! Im having problems with it freezing up when I try to edit race results.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm playing around with it right now, it's just what I needed  Nice and simple. One thing I noticed though, is when forming the pedigrees, you're not allowed to put extra much info in there.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Its nice but im having trouble with uploaing pictures on it i had it all good and then i unpluged the port from the camera andit said i moved the pictures or something so then i uploaded them to another folder and tried to put them back on and it says the same thing?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nevermind, I figured it out  You have to go down a line when it beeps. Doesn't do it itself.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Great simple program. First error was fixed. only thing I got an error on now is when i try to print a pedigree it gives me an error.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Looks nice.*

Looks like a nice program. I can't get it to fit my screen,It is missing 1/2 the pigeon details. I will keep trying.
Jack


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice program thanks now i can know what bird flys off lost 2 young ones yesterday


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

BTut said:


> Nice program thanks now i can know what bird flys off lost 2 young ones yesterday


I'm sorry to hear you lost two birds  It's always sad when you lose one, no matter how long you've been keeping birds.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing  I love all "open-source" people


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Timo.


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

pigeonnewb said:


> Great simple program. First error was fixed. only thing I got an error on now is when i try to print a pedigree it gives me an error.


That one is fixed too. It will be a couple of days for a new version though, cause I want to test a few other things too.



Action said:


> Looks like a nice program. I can't get it to fit my screen,It is missing 1/2 the pigeon details. I will keep trying.
> Jack


It needs a minimum screen resolution of 1024x768, but higher is preferred. On that resolution, it is possible that you have to adjust the window size of the program.



lance_harmon said:


> Its nice but im having trouble with uploaing pictures on it i had it all good and then i unpluged the port from the camera andit said i moved the pictures or something so then i uploaded them to another folder and tried to put them back on and it says the same thing?


For now, the images can't be moved, because the program will store the path to the image, but not the image itself. I will change it in the future though.

Maybe you can try this:
Edit the pigeon where it says that the image is missing. On the field where the logo is (where the image should be) right-click and choose to "Remove", then save the pigeon. This should fix the missing image error.
Now you can try to add an image that is on a fixed location.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*That did it.*

Thanks that did it.
Jack


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Yup got the photo thing figured out too. Thanks Alot


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I like it. Thanks! It is written in python language(an elegant language), too, which I am currently studying. I am more of a pascal/lazarus/Delphi guy though. Hopefully I can learn the language because I like the simplicity of it. I think your program should run fine on Mac as well because I've read that python can be installed or installed on that operating system as well. What ide are you using?


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

Great to hear it works for you people!

RodSD: Indeed, Python is a great language! I think it is installed by default on Mac (I work on Linux), but the problem is the GUI toolkit. I use GTK+, and although it is cross-platform, it isn't easy to use the native Mac-look & feel. I will have a look at it again soon, but my Mac knowledge is pretty minimal.


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

What format should I put my birds info ie: AU 04 ARPU 4482, when I try to save, I get an error that tells me to check the year format. Please advise.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You would have to put AU ARPU 4482 and in the year box put 2004. It won't take 04.


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

MaryOfExeter is right. The program requires a band number and a year (the box after the slash '/'). The bandnumber can be anything, but the year has to be 4 digits. This is done because otherwise it isn't possible to sort them by year etc.


----------



## idoveyou (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks Timo!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I just downloaded it. So far it looks good. I will report back.

Thanks


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

So is the updated software up.


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

Southwing said:


> So is the updated software up.


I just uploaded a new version with a couple of more fixes. Everything should be fine now.

I also setup a forum for questions, feedback or just general talk.

http://www.pigeonplanner.com
http://www.pigeonplanner.com/forum


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

A very nice addition to my computer, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I just added this - Couldn't have been easier. Thanks! Looks like it is going to help a lot. Now I have to enter the birds.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Update?*

The update didn't work for me it just locks up my computer. And with out the update you can't use the program as you can't get the update screen off the screen. Need some help here LOL
Thanks jack


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

Action: Yeah, that's a bug in previous versions, but has been fixed in the latest (0.7.4).

So you can just grab it from the website.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much, I will give that a try.
Jack


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thenks it is great!


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Timo!!! Great program!!!


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for all nice comments .


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Again I want to say thanks for the program! Im having problems entering pedigree info. On the sire's side, after I filled out the g.sire info, it copied it to the g. dam. It would not let me change the name. 
I am not computer savy. Do I have to uninstall and reinstall when these problems are fixed, and if so, do I have to re enter all the info? 

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Same here*

I am liking this program. But I am having the same problem.
Jack


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, I will have a look at it this weekend.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Timo said:


> Ok, I will have a look at it this weekend.


do I have to re install? If that is the case?


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

You can install every new version without losing your data. Your database is saved in a different location than the program, so you can safely remove or reinstall without deleting your pigeons etc.

I will try to fix the pedigree this weekend. I'll post here when the new version is up, but the program should report when an update is available to download.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much!
Jack


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

It took alot longer than planned, but other things came up and I added some extra features and options.

Everything should be fixed, but if not, just drop a line .

Check the website for the latest version: http://www.pigeonplanner.com


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Downloading now!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Timo said:


> It took alot longer than planned, but other things came up and I added some extra features and options.
> 
> Everything should be fixed, but if not, just drop a line .
> 
> Check the website for the latest version: http://www.pigeonplanner.com


Any more updates? How is the program running? Is everyone happy?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

can I upgrade the older version, or will I need to reinput the birds?


----------



## Timo (Sep 11, 2009)

eyespyer: 0.8.2 is the latest version and is working fine. No problems where reported since its release.

atvracinjason: It is safe to install a newer version without losing your data. The installer will uninstall any older version first though, before installing the new version, but don't worry/panic. If you want to play safe, make a backup of your data through the program. Look in the Tools window or go to File=>Backup in the menu.

Download here: http://www.pigeonplanner.com/


----------



## ccccrnr (Jun 15, 2010)

Can Pigeon Planner work web-based on a server?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Timo said:


> eyespyer: 0.8.2 is the latest version and is working fine. No problems where reported since its release.
> 
> atvracinjason: It is safe to install a newer version without losing your data. The installer will uninstall any older version first though, before installing the new version, but don't worry/panic. If you want to play safe, make a backup of your data through the program. Look in the Tools window or go to File=>Backup in the menu.
> 
> Download here: http://www.pigeonplanner.com/


I just want to say Thanx for the program being free. I use it and recommend it to others. I did have a problem with it not accepting band numbers when the parents are unknown..but I figured out a work around. Open new entry enter the au band number on the bird being cataloged and save it. Then re-open that entry and edit it. Once I figured this out it saved me alot of aggravation.


----------



## dtrojcak (Aug 31, 2010)

Is there a way to enter the actual hatch date? Currently, I just enter it into the "extra" box. I was just wondering if there was a better way to do it.
Also, is their a way to enter their genetic info, such as recessive white, dilute, checker, etc. and have it pass down to the offspring?


----------



## deerrack (Apr 30, 2007)

*Pigeon PLanner 1.4.2*

Pigeon planner working fine with no problems except when trying to print the pedigree. Click on printer nothing happens. Checked all the bells and whistles, everything looks fine. Anyone have any ideals?


----------



## gentalmangym07 (Mar 4, 2013)

*head shack*

one of my pigeon is shacking his head need some help to cure that any one please help me  thank you


----------

